# 2nd NYC Kindle Meet Up 8-29-09 Report and Pictures



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm in the process of uploading photos from our 2nd NYC Kindle Meet Up.  Four of us met this afternoon at Starbucks, Battery Park Plaza.  We had a good time.  It was Anne, Pauline (Wunderkind), Harriet (gdae) and me.  The pictures are almost ready.  Transferring from SD card to Picasa right now.

Marti


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been anxiously awaiting a report on the meeting.  Glad everyone was able to find each other.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pauline (Wunderkind), Harriet (gdae..), Anne









mlewis78 (Marti), Harriet, Anne


















Wild Kindles!


















Kindles in the sun and shade









Wild Kindles with Screensavers


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We took more pics but many of them look the same. Here is one more with me on the left. That's it for seeing me in a photo at my present age.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Marti: The pictures came out so nice. It was fun seeing  you Pauline and Harriet again. I hope we can get together again soon.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting a report on the meeting. Glad everyone was able to find each other.


Scarlet: I am sorry you could not come. It would have been nice to meet you. Could you come if we met on a Sunday instead of a Saturday?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

love the pictures - Harriet you are my hair twin


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks to Scarlet and Ignatius with all of your directional help.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Thanks to Scarlet and Ignatius with all of your directional help.


I agree Thank you Scarlet and Ignatius for all the help with your directions. I hope both of you can join us next time.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Love the pictures - it is great seeing the people and the Kindles.

But I must not be keeping up with the Accessories thread:  what brand of cover is the brown/tan one in the bottom corner of the picture?  And how does it hold the Kindle in place?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anne said:


> Marti: The pictures came out so nice. It was fun seeing all of you again. I hope we can get together again soon.


Anne, it was good to see you, Harriet and Pauline again too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Love the pictures - it is great seeing the people and the Kindles.
> 
> But I must not be keeping up with the Accessories thread: what brand of cover is the brown/tan one in the bottom corner of the picture? And how does it hold the Kindle in place?


That one is mine.It is a OCTO Vintage Leather Book cover. It uses a hinge to keep the Kindle in place. Here is a link to the cover. It is not available right now. Link http://www.amazon.com/OCTO-Vintage-Leather-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B001U3TQ3S/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&qid=1251593959&sr=8-19


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

It was a great time...it's always fun to talk Kindles, books, and everything else. It was great seeing Anne, Harriet, and Marti and I'm looking forward to our next meet up!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked Pauline's red M-Edge Go cover so much, that it made me want a K2.  Last time she had her Oberon saddle Creekbed Maple cover, which inspired me to buy the green one you see here on my KDX.  I don't think that I will be buying a K2 any time soon.  By the time I would, they will probably have a K3.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The weather turned out rather well today, considering what had been predicted.  You can see some of the sunshine on the kindle pictures above.  Part of the time that we were inside, there was a sunshower.  It didn't rain at all while I was outside.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> The weather turned out rather well today, considering what had been predicted. You can see some of the sunshine on the kindle pictures above. Part of the time that we were inside, there was a sunshower. It didn't rain at all while I was outside.


Marti; We were lucky that the weather was nicer than we thought it would be. I forgot about the sunshower that was so cool.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I also enjoyed our meet-up, and seeing Marti, Pauline and Anne again. Marti, thanks for posting the photos. I see there's a glare spot from the M-Edge light on mine, which means I didn't position it right! I actually got to use the light on the way home, while waiting for the subway. It was really dark in the area of the platform where I was sitting. Thanks to Ignatius and Scarlet for your great advice with the street and train directions. 

I loved the dark green Oberon cover that Marti had. I would like every Kindle cover to be available in that color! This was the first time I got to see the M-Edge Go Cover - I liked how light it felt, and that it folded completely back.

Let me remind my fellow attendees that you had an assignment to post your recommended books on this thread! All I remember right now was that one of them was a humorous book about cats.

We discussed various other Starbucks for future meet-ups, and we may even meet at South Street Seaport.  Other topics we discussed besides Kindles, Kindle accessories, and books, were our jobs,  gentrification of NYC neighborhoods, subway busking (Marti's and Joshua Bell's), and NJ transit. (I bet the Arizona Kindle group didn't discuss that last one!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you all had fun, thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  I get to NYC a few times a year...hopefully during one of my trips I'll crash your party.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I also enjoyed our meet-up, and seeing Marti, Pauline and Anne again. Marti, thanks for posting the photos. I see there's a glare spot from the M-Edge light on mine, which means I didn't position it right! I actually got to use the light on the way home, while waiting for the subway. It was really dark in the area of the platform where I was sitting. Thanks to Ignatius and Scarlet for your great advice with the street and train directions.
> 
> I loved the dark green Oberon cover that Marti had. I would like every Kindle cover to be available in that color! This was the first time I got to see the M-Edge Go Cover - I liked how light it felt, and that it folded completely back.
> 
> ...


Harriet Here are the books about Max:

1) The Psychokitty speaks Out " Diary of a Mad Housecat" by Max Thompson
2) The Psychokitty speaks Out ' Something of yours will meet tooth Death by Max Thompson

The Rules by Max Thompson

I have the first two books in the order they should be read. I do not think it matters about the rules. I tried to do a link but I was not able too.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Cowgirl - If you (or any other out of towners) want to give us some advance notice when you're coming to NY, maybe we can arrange a get together during those dates. You could be our special guest artists!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Anne! I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> Thanks Anne! I'll have to check those out.


Here is a link to the series I was talking about; The Virgin River Series. http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/c/robyn-carr/

If you want to read the series I got the first 4 books in bundle for $9.99. Here is the link to the bundle http://www.amazon.com/Virgin-River-books-1-4/dp/B001R4GNC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251599557&sr=1-1

You should get the Max books I think you would like them.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing. I get to NYC a few times a year...hopefully during one of my trips I'll crash your party.


Cowgirl: That would be so nice if you could join us something. I would love to meet you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be out of town for most of the month of October, so don't look for me then.  I often have theater tickets for Sundays, but might be able to make it then.  Or if we meet uptown on a Saturday (I work in the Columbus Circle area) that might be good also.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I'll be out of town for most of the month of October, so don't look for me then. I often have theater tickets for Sundays, but might be able to make it then. Or if we meet uptown on a Saturday (I work in the Columbus Circle area) that might be good also.


Sacrlet : Maybe we can meet sometime in the Columbus Circle area on a Saturday. We would love to meet you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Looks like a nice cross-section of both people and Kindle skins/cases.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Glad you all had a good time - love the pictures!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> Sacrlet : Maybe we can meet sometime in the Columbus Circle area on a Saturday. We would love to meet you.


Like I said, October's out, but let's think about November? There's also a chance my schedule may change, so maybe Saturdays might be better.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Like I said, October's out, but let's think about November? There's also a chance my schedule may change, so maybe Saturdays might be better.


I hope we can meet you in November. Let us know if your schedule changes and Saturday will work out for you. I am not sure when we are meeting again.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures!  Loved the covers and the variety of kindles    Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Those cases and skins look great!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Anne said:


> Harriet Here are the books about Max:
> 
> 1) The Psychokitty speaks Out " Diary of a Mad Housecat" by Max Thompson
> 2) The Psychokitty speaks Out ' Something of yours will meet tooth Death by Max Thompson
> ...


I didn't realize these were the books you were referring to. I am about 25% through the first Psychokitty book and it is hilarious! And I'm not even a cat person 

As far as recommended reading, I am working my way through several series that I think are pretty good/great: the In Death series, Outlander, Sookie Stackhouse, Stephanie Plum (not great but I'm reading to keep up with a friend). I recently finished Waiting for Spring and thought it was terrific.

As discussed yesterday (and it seemed to be true for everyone) I have so many pages of books/samples on my K2; it makes it tough to get everything read, but what a great challenge to have!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wunderkind said:


> I didn't realize these were the books you were referring to. I am about 25% through the first Psychokitty book and it is hilarious! And I'm not even a cat person
> 
> As far as recommended reading, I am working my way through several series that I think are pretty good/great: the In Death series, Outlander, Sookie Stackhouse, Stephanie Plum (not great but I'm reading to keep up with a friend). I recently finished Waiting for Spring and thought it was terrific.
> 
> As discussed yesterday (and it seemed to be true for everyone) I have so many pages of books/samples on my K2; it makes it tough to get everything read, but what a great challenge to have!


I love the Max books. They make me laugh. The In Death Series is that JD Robb ? I need to start the Stephaine Plum series again. I going to start with the first book. It has been so long since I have read the series. I have Waiting for Spring on my Kindle. I need to read it someday


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have Waiting for Spring as a TBR in my kindle. Have heard that it's one of the favorites here on kindleboards.

Loved the Psychokitty books by Max Lawrence for so much laughter. I also follow his blog:

http://psychokitty.blogspot.com/

Marti


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You guys do know that Max is the owner of our own Thumper?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> You guys do know that Max is the owner of our own Thumper?


yes I know that Max is the owner of our own Thumper.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, and I read Thumper's blog and have the books she wrote in her name as well.  Her other cat Buddah Pest has a blog too.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Anne said:


> I love the Max books. They make me laugh. The In Death Series is that JD Robb ? I need to start the Stephaine Plum series again. I going to start with the first book. It has been so long since I have read the series. I have Waiting for Spring on my Kindle. I need to read it someday


Yes the In Death series is by JD Robb/Nora Roberts. There are over 30 books in the series so if you like it, you'll be reading for a while! I think it's great so far -- I'm on the 5th book.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

How wonderful!  

And how stunning to see $2000 worth of Kindles on one table......


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Wunderkind said:


> Yes the In Death series is by JD Robb/Nora Roberts. There are over 30 books in the series so if you like it, you'll be reading for a while! I think it's great so far -- I'm on the 5th book.


Thanks Pauline I had read a couple of them years ago and love them. I am reading the Virgin Rivers Series right now. I may start the JD Robb books after that. With over 30 books it will keep me reading for a while.


----------

